# ModBus-TCP oder EtherCat



## Rici (17 November 2020)

Hallo,

wir sind dabei bei unserer Maschinenreihe die Antriebstechnik zu wechseln, und die Siemens-PLC durch den vorhandenen Antriebstechnik-PC zu ersetzen.
Nun fliegt mit der Siemens der ProfiNet aus und wir machen uns Gedanken durch was dieser ersetzt werden soll.
Bei unwichtigen Geräten würden wir ModBus TCPeinsetzen: Gaszähler, Stromzähler...

Nun gibt es jedoch zwei Einheiten wo wir uns unsicher sind I/Os und Sicherheitsmonitor.

Mein Abteilungsleiter hatte in den Raum geworfen dass der ModBus-tCPdafür nicht in frage kommt da dies kein organisierter Bus ist. Leider konnte er nicht sagen was es genau heißen soll.
 Ich habe gegoogelt und habe keinen Grund gefunden den ModBus-TCP nicht einsetzen zu können.
Bis jetzt hatten wir den EtherCat in unserem Antriebssystem für sich laufen.

In der Vergangenheit hatten wir im EtherCat, welcher nur auf der Antriebstechnik lief, öfters Bus-Probleme. Es war recht kompliziert herauszufinden was dort der Störfaktor ist.
Geht der Bus in den Fehler, so halten alle Antriebe hart an, und können nicht z.B. im Notbetrieb heruntergefahren werden.
Die Inbetriebnahme macht öfters Schwierigkeiten da der Bus nicht anläuft solange alles nicht komplett und korrekt ist. Mit zusätzlichen Geräten wird es bestimmt nicht einfacher.
Wie man sieht hatten wir nicht die beste Erfahrung mit dem EtherCat. Es könnte sein das mit dem neuem Antriebssystem alles besser wird, ich glaube da jedoch nicht dran.

Vorteil des EtherCat ist die Geschwindigkeit, die wir jedoch nicht unbedingt benötigen.
Die Siemens Taskzeit läuft bei uns mit ca.4-5ms und es ist mehr als ausreichend.

Mit dem ModBus hatten wir noch nie gearbeitet. Hatte im Netz gelesen dass man mit dem ModBus nur boolesche und 16bit unsigned integer benutzen kann. Das wäre für uns OK.
Wegen den Nachteilen des EtherCat würde ich jedoch diesen präferieren.

Was meint Ihr?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Rici


----------



## ADS_0x1 (17 November 2020)

Hallo Rici,

da hängt aber noch einiges mehr dran, als du schon beschrieben hast. 
Wie sind denn die Antriebe eingebunden? Sind das einzelne Frequenzumrichter die "nur" per Bus angebunden werden, sprich von der Siemens ein PZD bekommen haben und den Rest im Umrichter gemacht haben? Das kann man mit EtherCat auch machen. Sprich Stand-Alone Umrichter, die über eine Prozessdatenschnittstelle gesteuert werden. Was EtherCat halt auch kann, ist die komplette Antriebssteuerung in der TwinCAT als NC Achse. Dann kommen die von dir beschriebenen Nachteile zum Tragen. 
Es hängt m.E.n. ein wenig davon ab, was die Achsen genau machen sollen und was für Super-Duper-Know-How die Steuerung enthalten soll und welches der Antrieb. Die einfachere Variante ist, die Steuerung relativ dumm zu halten und einen gescheiten FU zu nehmen, der die Achse steuert. Dann läuft Sicherheit und Notbetrieb größtenteils dort ab (wenn richtig eingekauft und parametriert) und du sagst per SPS nur grob, was der Antrieb machen soll. Das würde auch bspw. per Modbus gehen.

Dann wäre die Frage nach dem Sicherheitskonzept. Ist hier eine Hardwaresicherheit gegeben mit bspw. Pils Modulen, soll die Sicherheit in der SPS (TwinSAFE) gemacht werden, sollen erweiterte Sicherheitsfunktionen wie SafeLowSpeed o.ä. umgesetzt werden usw. usf.

Den Ethercat per se zu verteufeln halte ich für fragwürdig - sonst lasst euch hier mal jemanden kommen, der euch da hingehen richtig berät und ggf. ne gescheite Fehlersuche an den "Problemanlagen" macht. 

Viele Grüße!

Edit: Ganz vergessen zu erwähnen: Wenn du n TwinCAT PC hast und die Antriebe per Profinet eingebunden werden, dann kann man auch einfach bei Profinet bleiben... brauchst dann nur n entsprechenden Beckhoff Profinet-Master als Lizenz oder Klemme.


----------



## Rici (17 November 2020)

Ich glaube ich habe einen Wichtigen Punkt nicht erwähnt. 
Die Umrichter von SEW sind über EtherCat mit der SEW-CPU (PC), welche die Achsen steuert verbunden. Dies bleibt auch so, da sind wir auf die Geschwindigkeit angewiesen bzw. das SEW Konzept gibt was anderes auch nicht her.

Die Sicherheitstechnik ist Hardwaretchnisch umgesetzt. Die PLC macht nur Diagnose und stößt einige Prozesse an. Die Umrichter-Achsen haben eine integrierte Sicherheitskarte welche die Bewegung kontrollieren wird. Hier habe ich jedoch nicht den Ganzen Überblick da wir nicht soweit sind.

Es soll nicht falsch rüberkomme der EtherCat ist unumgänglich, und es gibt keine Anlage die deswegen steht. Daher das Funktioniert. Im Fehlerfall ist es jedoch recht schwer den Fehler zu finden.
Ich kann mich jedoch nicht erinnern dass der ProfiNet mal Probleme gemacht hätte.
Bei der SEW-PLC kann man auch einen ProfiNet Master nehmen, aber es wären immer extrakosten bei allen Geräten.

Daher stehen uns EtherCat und ModBus-TCP zur Auswahl. Und es geht um die Kommunikation zu den IOs und Sicherheitsmonitor.


----------

